# KA wont start, starter does nothing



## Blue_zenki (Feb 28, 2017)

My 95 5spd KA wont start and I can't find the problem.
The starter wont do anything, no click, nothing.
I have power to the starter and the starter wire, 12 volts at the battery, replace the starter, replaced the ignition switch, replaced the battery terminals, jumped the starter relay, and bypassed the clutch switch but still nothing happens with the starter. Anybody have any other ideas, I've searched through the forums but nothing comes up that I haven't already tried?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Run a jumper wire from the Positive (+) battery post to the large electrical post on the starter; not the small post on the solenoid. Tap the wire end on the starter post momentarily. The starter should activate; if it's dead, the starter is bad; if it activates, the solenoid may be bad. To verify a bad solenoid, tap the wire on the small solenoid post; if it's dead, bad solenoid. Otherwise the cause is elsewhere.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Elsewhere ... ground return. Check 'em.


----------

